# Cannon Eos Elan 2



## Hollywoodgt (Mar 6, 2011)

Just wondering I gave up film photography a long time ago. Just getting back into it and besides my AE-1, I have an excellant Elan 2 with 3-4 lens, motor drive, nice case and misc stuff. What are people still doing with this stuff. It's in excellant condition. I just bought a new Cannon T2i and I'm starting all over again. Hoping I can pick up the new technoligy.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 6, 2011)

Ahh, what exactly is your question ... ?


----------



## PASM (Mar 6, 2011)

Are the Elan lenses the same mount (EF) as your new Canon? Maybe you can use them on your digital.


----------



## KVRNut (Mar 6, 2011)

What a people doing with this stuff?  Easy!  I use my Elan ll as a back up for my EOS 3 or 1-V.  On days that I don't feel like packing the heavy weights I'll take the Elan II and the EOS 1000FN out for a stroll.

A lot of EF lenses are compatible for both the Elan and T2i but not all.  Found that out when a relative wanted to borrow a Sigma 28-200mm lens for her Rebel XSi.  The lens mounted just fine but the electronics didn't jive.

Just a thought, try carrying both cameras with you and have some serious fun with both of them.  I know a few people who carry both film and digital with them when out shooting so they can take advantage of the best of both worlds and they wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 6, 2011)

KVRNut said:


> I know a few people who carry both film and digital with them when out shooting so they can take advantage of the best of both worlds and they wouldn't have it any other way.


 I used to keep both in my bag, but I found that all the digital body did was add weight.    I took it out and stuffed 2 more lenses in the spot it was taking.

Digital bodies go on the desk now.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 6, 2011)

Canon EOS Elan bodies are making nice paperweights all over the world these days. They sell for just a few dollars each these days on fleabay. Used 35mm bodies of the Elan class are so worthless these days that most pawn shops will not even take them in.


----------



## nattywittagatty (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey guys! I am having a problem with my Canon Elan II and I wanted to see if someone could help me. I called Canon but they didn't say much about this matter. I take my film to CVS to develop the negatives and then transferred over to a CD. I buy Kodak Black & White Negative Film 400 Tx 24 Exposures and Kodak 35mm Film 24 Exposures. For some reason, the 3 times I have developed this film, I only get about 12 to 14 shots and the rest are just gray. Which means I'm not getting my full 24 exposures. Why is this happening? Is there a certain way I should set up my camera? I need a lot of help. I want to know if there is a problem with the actual camera or if its the film. Please help  I appreciate it guys!!!http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/shop_product_detail.jsp?productId=144121&skuId=144121


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 28, 2011)

You do realize that CVS can't develop B&W film ... right?

Are they sending it out, or running it through their machine?  (Do you get it back in a couple hours, or a couple weeks?)

If they are running it through their machine, that explains everything - except that I'm surprised 'so many' actually came out.  You can (can as in, it works - not good though) develop color film in B&W chemicals, but I have never tried putting B&W in color chems...


----------

